# Авиация > До 1945 >  Состав авиационных отрядов - гидропланы морской авиации 1912-1917

## lindr

Нашел несколько интересных документов.

Для начала списочный состав гидроаэропланов Авиации ЧФ с первоначального состава (1912 год)

----------


## lindr

Состав морской авиации, моторов и самолетов ЧФ на 01.01.1916

----------

